# AF Steam Loco Disassembly



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, I finally took the plunge and disassembled my first AF steam loco. This one is a 302. I was able to take the pilot wheels, cow-catcher, steam chest and boiler front off. Then I wanted to remove the motor and choo-choo assembly from the boiler shell so that I could give the boiler a good cleaning and not accidently affect the motor by getting it wet. However, I could not remove the motor assembly completely as the wires to the boiler lamp were attached. I saw no way that these are removed short of "unsoldering" them from the lamp or the motor end to get the shell completely free. Is this the only way to do so?


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm confused! The boiler front came off, so you have a 4 pcs., metal 302. How could you take off the boiler front? Isn't the bulb unit attached to the boiler front and wired the smoke unit? You could do what I did. If you have enough wire between the smoke unit and lamp assembly, cut the wires and use some really small wire nuts when you put it back together.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

The boiler front just pops off from the front. However the wires from the bulb go back through the boiler opening to the smoke unit and th eboiler front cannot be passed through to extract it along with the motor and smoke unit. You mentioned cutting the wires -- apparently that is the only way to separate the boiler shelll from the rest of the unit, is that right? I see no way that the lamp assembly can be separated from the boiler front to pass through the boiler opening as it appears to be riveted.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

You're correct about the way the lamp assembly is connected. The nibs are spread out to hold the assembly. If you want to take the "guts" out without cutting/soldering, you'd have to take all the small screws and the guts of the smokebox apart and feed them thru the boiler front. I DON"T ADVISE DOING THAT!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Just unsolder the wires at the bulb socket. I have 4 of the 4-piece boiler 302's, and that's what I did to all of them.


----------

